# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Skin Tannery - price update

## Sarvo

New Zealand Animal Tanning Services

Possums/rabbits $14.00 ea
Fellow deer $95.00 ea
Red deer $145.00 ea
Chamios $120.00 ea
Bull tahr $175.00 ea
Nanny tahr $100.00 ea
Wallaby $45.00 ea
Sheep $75.00 ea
Sheep (exta long wool) $95.00 ea
Lamb $55.00 ea
Sika $130.00 ea
Alpaca $125.00 ea

Tanning times vary but are between 4-6 weeks

----------


## SiB

Excellent work. Worth it

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Shit thats cheap! Thanks for that Sarvo i have a few in the freezer I will send to them to do

----------


## 223nut

Don't have any at the moment but will hopefully get something this summer to put on the floor

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow not Fellow.
I have a few skins in the freezer that need doing.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Don't have any at the moment but will hopefully get something this summer to put on the floor


Put it on the wall or bed if a deer skin, they have hollow hair and dont handle being walked on in high traffic areas.

----------


## Max Headroom

What would you charge to do a Unicorn ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> What would you charge to do a Unicorn ?


Two for the price of one?

----------


## timattalon

> Two for the price of one?


Probably not worth it for a normal unicorn but one of those character heads that is missing a tine would be an interesting one...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> What would you charge to do a Unicorn ?


The question is more likely, how do you Douglass Score a Unicorn?

Also haven't shot too many Alpacas recently but definitely wanted to tan a few hides... Shitty bad tempered things.

----------


## Steve123

> The question is more likely, how do you Douglass Score a Unicorn?
> 
> Also haven't shot too many Alpacas recently but definitely wanted to tan a few hides... Shitty bad tempered things.


I wonder what they taste like, Seen where I can buy alpaca meat but too may people around here have them. Worried if I like it I might be tempted

----------


## 223nut

> What would you charge to do a Unicorn ?


Had a fallow spiker that was pure white running round the paddock one year... When we were ear tagging and ringing them we missed one ball... Resulting in only one spike... He jumped in the freezer a few years later once he was getting stroppy

----------


## dannyb

> Had a fallow spiker that was pure white running round the paddock one year... When we were ear tagging and ringing them we missed one ball... Resulting in only one spike... He jumped in the freezer a few years later once he was getting stroppy


We had a bull with 1 nut a few years back same thing 1 nut got missed, he still grew 2 horns and yeah he got real stroppy too as he got bigger

----------


## Sarvo

> We had a bull with 1 nut a few years back same thing 1 nut got missed, he still grew 2 horns and yeah he got real stroppy too as he got bigger


Called a "Rig" prob with a bit of carrot

----------


## Toby132

How much for a cow?

----------


## Dundee

Its better to leave the skin on and try and sell some milk while the cow is still wearing the hide :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> How much for a cow?


Usually quite cheap to acquire but very expensive to get rid of.

----------


## Toby132

> Its better to leave the skin on and try and sell some milk while the cow is still wearing the hide


Had a really cool looking Hereford cross heifer for home kill. It had brown and white spots and looked like some weird cow version of camofladge

----------


## Dundee

place it in the freezer if you still have it with the skin covered by the pelt.I'll see if I can get some prices for you @Toby132

----------


## Toby132

I don't still have it but I have another home kill inside the next 3 months with an alright skin so might get that done for the floor  ; ) @Dundee

----------


## Sarvo

WARNING
Have had advice this outfit could be a scam

I may be guilty of treating Face Book (which I only started using last 2-3 weeks) as a genuine honest place like here - silly me "maybe ??

----------


## SiB

You MAY have a point; Adams business is Animal Skin Tanning Services.  Ill text him to verify

----------


## Sarvo

> You MAY have a point; Adams business is “Animal Skin Tanning Services”.  I’ll text him to verify


this just came through

----------


## SiB

The following is a cut and paste of Adams reply to my query. He gave me permission to post it in full here;

Hi.  It's a disgruntled employee whom I sacked last week. He is trying to go out on his own. However he had a restraint of trade clause in his employment contract and so is acting illegally. Please stay away from him and pass on to others this information. He is a fraud

----------


## Sarvo

> The following is a cut and paste of Adam’s reply to my query. He gave me permission to post it in full here;
> 
> “Hi.  It's a disgruntled employee whom I sacked last week. He is trying to go out on his own. However he had a restraint of trade clause in his employment contract and so is acting illegally. Please stay away from him and pass on to others this information. He is a fraud”


The above Incorporation Doc is dated TODAY also ?????

----------


## SiB

THIS is the link to the genuine animal skin tanning services whom I was endorsing in my first post to this thread; 

Im mindful our Admins may need to watch this space, and post Adams correct link purely out of completeness and allow forum members tn opportunity to verify for themselves

Animal Skin Tanning Services | Cow, Calf, Deer, Goat Hides & Skins

----------


## Bill999

shit the amount of scraping and salt kero I did for weeks on a tahr skin 
I then get told by my leather maker that its not even preserved Iv just stopped the rot till it gets wet

defo be keen to have that done next time

----------


## SiB

Adam is really good. A small investment - the leather on my deer skins came back lovely and soft.

----------


## Maca49

Taupo Tannery? Anybody used?

----------


## 7mmwsm

Not since Trevor Chappell had it. Got him to do quite a few head skins. Got a few done by Mark Walker (Big Game Artistry, Ngahinapouri) since.

----------


## Maca49

[QUOTE=7mmwsm;844413]Not since Trevor Chappell had it. Got him to do quite a few head skins. Got a few done by Mark Walker (Big Game Artistry, Ngahinapouri) since.[/
It’s been since Sept! I gave him a nice fallow skin to do, fob off all the time, trouble with drying is the latest! We had a great summer?

----------


## bigbear

@Maca49 I know how you feel. Whats wrong with these people. If they don't want the work don't take it on.

----------


## Maca49

Started well but now just excuses, won’t be anymore going there!

----------


## 7mmwsm

Never had any issues like that when Trevor had it.

----------


## Dundee

$130 for a red deer yearling at Ruahine Tanning.Never tried them before.

----------


## bigbear

He doesn't do the tanning him self, sends it to another guy. I rang him about doing couple tahr skins gave me the guys number to go direct. Which is fine.

----------


## Maca49

> He doesn't do the tanning him self, sends it to another guy. I rang him about doing couple tahr skins gave me the guys number to go direct. Which is fine.


Ahhh bugger me!!

----------


## Gapped axe

I've used Classic Sheep Skins in Napier. $75 for a Fallow last time. They've done a
 couple for me now and I'm happy. Should of done a Highland rising 3yr old I had done last month for the freezer.

----------


## Dundee

> He doesn't do the tanning him self, sends it to another guy. I rang him about doing couple tahr skins gave me the guys number to go direct. Which is fine.


Oh sshit!

----------


## bigbear

I don't have a problem with this, he told me who he uses and said if i want to go direct thats fine. Sounds like he's taxidermy side of things was keeping him pretty busy which is good to see.

----------


## Maca49

I'll expect a txt if he reads this, be back down in two weeks! :ORLY:

----------


## Gapped axe

Good Luck (in my best Taken voice)

----------


## bigbear

@Maca49 you get that pm i sent you?

----------


## Dundee

pm me to @bigbear

----------


## Boaraxa

Adam does a great job he’s done a Tahr & Fallow for me wouldn’t hesitate to get more done from him , Iv got a good sized belted Galloway to kill next week always wanted a cool cow hide on the floor but a bit expensive for me but if anyone wants the skin at whatever the going rate is/deal , actually there’s 4 to kill but only 2 Galloway’s get in touch.

----------


## Dundee

Clayton from Onhirata Hunting is going to do mine

----------


## 40mm

> New Zealand Animal Tanning Services
> 
> Possums/rabbits $14.00 ea
> Fellow deer $95.00 ea
> Red deer $145.00 ea
> Chamios $120.00 ea
> Bull tahr $175.00 ea
> Nanny tahr $100.00 ea
> Wallaby $45.00 ea
> ...


There are a few hides not on the list......
Probably not PC to publish them though.

----------


## bigbear

If any one wants to put up a video of the correct cut lines  when skinning a deer would be appreciated

----------


## 7mmwsm

> There are a few hides not on the list......
> Probably not PC to publish them though.


Probably not worth wasting money on though.

----------


## Kudu

> $130 for a red deer yearling at Ruahine Tanning.Never tried them before.


I tried them a while ago and they said they were not doing skins any more as they were to busy with mounting heads??

----------


## Dundee

> I tried them a while ago and they said they were not doing skins any more as they were to busy with mounting heads??


Yes he put me onto Clayton from Onheriata Hunting who will be doing it.

----------


## Dundee

Well bugger me just found a local guy in Dvagas that tanns skins and just done two heads of stags as wall mounts! I am very impressed.Sorry no pics.Looks like I don't need to leave town now for the skins .lol.

----------

